# Isis and Nefertiti!



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Finn has 2 sisters, my most adorable kitties, Isis and Nefertiti.

Nefertiti is the little one, Isis is the big ol fluffy one.


----------



## webhusky67 (Mar 20, 2015)

They are so adorable. I have a tabby calico mix and just ador her. They way we got her is kind of funny. She and her 2 brothers showed up at our back door meowing for food. It was just my mom, my sister, and me home that night. My step dad had always told us to never feed the neighborhood cat for some of reason. We normally listen to him but on this particular ocation we couldn't resist. We had three kittens meowing nonstop at our door. They would not go away! The next night they showed up again and this time we coughs my stepdad feeding them. Then later on we went through this very slow process of getting them used to humans and got them spayed and nutered. Sadly one of the brothers stoped showing up at our house one night and the other brother was attacked and killed by a HUGE raccoon. After the raccoon insident Missy (the one remaining kitten) was kept in lock down in the house. But about 1 year later we moved to a new town and Missy only goes outside in the summer when she wants. Of course she loves indoors more so she has gained some chub. Now she is my best friend and could not imagine life without her. She love to mess around with our two dogs and play with the fish. Haha.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice! Amazing how Kitties can get us to do their bidding... lol


----------

